# G40MOS?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am considering a big boy 10mm in the near future. 
The G40 MOS seems like an apt candidate to me. 
Might be handy when a large Ursus gets between myself and my rifle.
A 155 grain Gold dot JHP @ 1500 FPS seems adequate to me, especially with 15 more to go.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Let us know if you get one and how you like it.

The long slide Glock in 45 ACP tempts me every time I see it on the store shelf. But, I consolidated to all 9mm years ago. 9mm is expensive enough....

So, I resist


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am supporting 9mm 40 Smith and 45 ACP right now. What the heck, I always wanted a 10mm semi-auto. I guess I can cut back on my campaign contributions to the communist.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I picked one up at the gun shop and it felt well balanced and alot lighter than I would have thought. It's a Gen 4 so I really liked the feel of the grip as well.


----------

